# Chile Peppers/Vinegar Ratio?



## Mylegsbig (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys.  Just curious of what kind of a rough ratio you would reccomend to make a traditional hotsauce out of this.

I will be using vinegar, chiles, salt, lime, and roasted garlic.

Here is a picture of the amount i will be using.







If these were normal peppers i would just eyeball it, but these are Lantern Peppers which i have zero access to normally and i do not want to take the risk.

Again - If you're a Chef, just take a look at that pic, and guesstimate how much Apple Cider Vinegar you would go ahead and add.

I am going to puree the sauce and store it in my fridge.

Thanks so much in advance.

Legsbig.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 1, 2007)

to clarify the post, i can deal with the amounts of salt,lime, and garlic...but the Vinegar is my main concern.  If you are not familiar with lanterns they are of similar heat to a habanero.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 1, 2007)

How thick do you like your sauce?  I make mine a little thick, but not like ketchup.  I would use 5 or 6 cups and then when it is pureed check the thickness.  That's alot of really hot peppers with the seeds and membranes attached.  I like hot, but I think I would try out the first batch with about half of those you can always add more.  If it comes out the way you want it, freeze the rest of the peppers until you are ready to make another batch.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 1, 2007)

i use crazy hot sauces, even extract sauces...so i'd like it very hot....maybe 3 cups then????????   I like my sauces not quite chunky, but not runny like tobasco sauce.  somewhere between a salsa and a tabasco sauce.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes start with 3 cups, you can always add more and you can't take it out.  I will be interested in how it turns out.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll take pics Carole.  Thank you.

Cheers,

Legsbig.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be waiting.  Do you can any of the sauce in a water bath or put it all in the fridge?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 1, 2007)

Carole, for sauces made on a whim such as this, i store them in the fridge.

For sauces that i've developed a mash for, i will take extra preventative measures to preserve them.

Believe me, this sauce won't last long.  I put it on everything.

Can't wait to dig into these lantern peppers.

Aside from my lanterns, i have some Trinidad Congo peppers, and some Carribean Red peppers.

Fantastic stuff.  Only once a year, though.

Cheers.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 1, 2007)

some pics














Little too runny for my tastes.  Going to boil it down some.

Haven't tasted it, but it smells absolutely fantastic.

Full review to come

Cheers,

Legsbig.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow.......this sauce is absolutely incredibly mindblowing like nothing i've ever tasted before...... Alas the lantern pepper is not mass cultivated.

On the positive side, i made enough for a few bottles.

Oh man, guys, this sauce is ridiculous! This is the best hotsauce i've ever made.

***not pictured above:   The juice of 4 limes from the tree in my backyard.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks great. Wish I had a sample.


----------



## bknox (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the pictures. My nose began to run just looking at that pile of peppers. I need to look up lantern peppers. I love Habs but if you use a lot of them I think they have an unusaul smell, almost chemical. You should post a complete recipe. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## CAPerez (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great!  Never thought about making my own hot sauce.  I'll have to look into this further.


----------



## Carlos75 (Jan 17, 2008)

Gonna have to try that. If you make enough to bottle any idea how long it would last?


----------



## carolelaine (Jan 17, 2008)

I can mine in a water bath and it lasts over a year.  It will last several months in the fridge because of the vinegar.


----------

